# new UK tax disc rules from October



## ddrysdale99 (Apr 3, 2014)

Just thought I'd mention that the UK "Tax Disc" will no longer be issued after 1st October. It will all be done online with apparently ANPR cameras everywhere to catch people who haven't paid.

I wonder if this is well known by the Guardia Civil?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ddrysdale99 said:


> Just thought I'd mention that the UK "Tax Disc" will no longer be issued after 1st October. It will all be done online with apparently ANPR cameras everywhere to catch people who haven't paid.
> 
> I wonder if this is well known by the Guardia Civil?


the Guardia might not - but I bet the tráfico officers do


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

The police don't bother about UK cars anyway, visible tax discs or not. Some have been driving their UK cars as residents for more than 10 years.
I don't know how they explain their situation when stopped by GC, but they seem to get away with it.
Some run businesses using UK vans which can't be reregistered anyway.
Apparently the only way for action to be taken is to denounce the offender,with all the ensuing Aggro that causes, as the name of the person complaining is made known.
People shouldn't have to put their heads above the parapet to ensure offenders are brought to justice.
It's the job of the police- these vehicles are illegal.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

extranjero said:


> The police don't bother about UK cars anyway, visible tax discs or not. Some have been driving their UK cars as residents for more than 10 years.
> I don't know how they explain their situation when stopped by GC, but they seem to get away with it.
> Some run businesses using UK vans which can't be reregistered anyway.
> Apparently the only way for action to be taken is to denounce the offender,with all the ensuing Aggro that causes, as the name of the person complaining is made known.
> ...



I was led to believe that one could denounce anonymously - not that I ever would.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

extranjero said:


> It's the job of the police-.


If they get stopped the police for sure will check that they have insurance, a valid DL and that the vehicle is roadworthy. If they do that then I do not think the Spanish police should be overly bothered that a revue tax (which long ago should have been added to the price of petrol) is being lost to the UK Government.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

UK plated cars around here are stopped very often especially when there is no tax disc. The norm is a warning and the next time the car is impounded - for good - if you cannot prove why it is legal.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

extranjero said:


> The police don't bother about UK cars anyway, visible tax discs or not. Some have been driving their UK cars as residents for more than 10 years.
> I don't know how they explain their situation when stopped by GC, but they seem to get away with it.
> Some run businesses using UK vans which can't be reregistered anyway.
> Apparently the only way for action to be taken is to denounce the offender,with all the ensuing Aggro that causes, as the name of the person complaining is made known.
> ...


I ould never understand it when I lived in Spain that so many escaped prosecution, especially when they set up so many road stops. Altho apparently its changed now as the police need the revenue and really do enforce and prosecute 

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We don't have Trafico here, they come from other islands now and again,but the whole island knows before the incoming ferry sets sail. Old bangers are hidden and my friend Ivan does a roaring trade on new tyres.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

larryzx said:


> If they get stopped the police for sure will check that they have insurance, a valid DL and that the vehicle is roadworthy. If they do that then I do *not think the Spanish police should be overly bothered that a revue tax (which long ago should have been added to the price of petrol) is being lost to the UK Government.*


But what about the revenue being lost to Spain? Because of those who cheat and don't register their vehicles here, the Spanish authorities do not collect the tax which means that the rest of us have to pay more to make up for the shortfall!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> But what about the revenue being lost to Spain? Because of those who cheat and don't register their vehicles here, the Spanish authorities do not collect the tax which means that the rest of us have to pay more to make up for the shortfall!


If you feel that strongly don't complain to us, report them to the police, but be aware that making a false denuncia (allegation) is a crime in Spain so make sure what you say is correct.

PS Part of my previous post 'got lost'. I also said, many might say and I would be one, "Don't the police have more important things to do, like catching real criminals? "


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

larryzx said:


> If you feel that strongly don't complain to us, report them to the police, but be aware that making a false denuncia (allegation) is a crime in Spain so make sure what you say is correct.
> 
> PS Part of my previous post 'got lost'. I also said, many might say and I would be one, "Don't the police have more important things to do, like catching real criminals? "


Hmmm - contentious!

I would say they ARE real criminals. (just my opinion)


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Hmmm - contentious!
> 
> I would say they ARE real criminals. (just my opinion)


I am not sure that the several people, whom I know reported crimes of pick-pocketing and burglary at a police station this morning, might have a different opinion. But each to their own.

As I said a few cents on petrol and no one could avoid paying the tax, proportionate to the size of vehicle and it's use. It would also 'sort out' the very large variations in the circulation tax charge by adjoining municipality in Spain, which result in vehicle owners on one side of a road paying a very different amount in tax to those living on the other side.

(Re incorrect alterations, which I mentioned earlier. It is contrary to The Spanish Penal Code Articles 456 and 457, and is punishable with a fine.)


----------

